# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  Crack password xp

## Pappups

Mera window XP ka password bhul gaya hu mujhe window ko format karna hy

----------


## pkpasi

> Mera window XP ka password bhul gaya hu mujhe window ko format karna hy


Bhai xp chdo new window use karo. Market me winndow 7,8,10 aa gyi hai aur tum ab xp par he atake hue ho

----------

